# The Elms Orphanage, Arbroath



## Alir147 (Jun 9, 2008)

Went here at the end of our mini road trip yesterday with Dazzababes and Commander. Was a great building although the bits we were able to explore were limited as you'll see in a minute.

It was built some time in the 1850's as someone's mansion house before eventually becoming a hotel and then finally an orphanage before closing 17 years a go. There doesn't seem to be too much in the way of vandalism, just wads of dry rot everywhere!

















Looking down towards the front door in 2001...





and now....















peely wallpaper


----------



## sqwasher (Jun 9, 2008)

What a great looking building! Shame it's going downhill though! Like the pics-specially the 2nd one!


----------



## smileysal (Jun 9, 2008)

What a beautiful looking building, I love the outside of the building as well as the inside. Love all the stone work and those stairs. In fact, the whole building is gorgeous. 

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## intern (Jun 9, 2008)

Cool, Looks a mint building there! Would love to find something like this where i live to explore, seems to be quite a bit to see.


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jun 9, 2008)

Wow, what a beautiful old building. Liking all the architectural details! 
Did ya get close-ups of the stained glass window over the front door in pic 4?

Lb:jimlad:


----------



## spacepunk (Jun 9, 2008)

Great stuff. I've been meaning to go but I thought it had been demolished.


----------



## foz101 (Jun 9, 2008)

Top find Ali et al!

Shame about the floor, at least you know it's got some sort of basement to look in  Going by that, reckon its got a long lifespan?


----------



## lost (Jun 9, 2008)

Excellent work! I read on BaR that the interior was stripped out, shows how reliable that resource is.
Did you notice the comical graffiti dotted around the outside?


----------



## Bax__ (Jun 9, 2008)

Ali,

Great find, it looks amazing! Great photo's!

Thanks for sharing them!

Andy


----------



## Alir147 (Jun 9, 2008)

lost said:


> Excellent work! I read on BaR that the interior was stripped out, shows how reliable that resource is.
> Did you notice the comical graffiti dotted around the outside?



ayee!  but we still braved it and went in! Maybe BaR meant it had been stripped of furniture and 'stuff'? 

Lifespan... ohh.. about a year. A lot of it is in a nasty state. At the entry point, you have 2 metres of floor before having to cross a void. I am just over 6 ft and had to strectch my legs to get over it. Commander who's taller than me, struggled at that bit. 

As for getting a close up of the stained glass above the door...  I value my life more than the photos!


----------



## dittohead (Jun 9, 2008)

Thats pretty sweet Ali. Some good stuff coming out of Arbroath.


----------



## Foxylady (Jun 11, 2008)

Amazing fairytale-like architecture. That entrance was gorgeous...such a shame it's been left to rot. I love the little carved angel on the moulding. So many nice details. Very nice find.


----------



## NobodyGirl (Jun 11, 2008)

Sexy!!! 

Love the "building unsafe, very unsafe" Made me chuckle.


----------



## spacepunk (Jun 11, 2008)

I'm going there tomorrow.


----------



## Alir147 (Jun 12, 2008)

Thanks guys.

Mr Spacepunk... be careful. After you get in, you have a massive void to cross, 2 / 3 of us are over 6 foot and found it a struggle just to get to the dodgey part of the other side. There's a lot of rot and one surprise drop behind a door so take care. unfortunately, this building has a basement which means that even if you are on the ground floor, you fall 15ft in to a collapsed basement (rife with asbestos) which you can't get out of.

Sorry to sound like yer mither, but hopefully this info will come in useful.

Hope you enjoy it. It's a nice building.


----------



## Mr Sam (Jun 12, 2008)

wow wow wow and WOW what a building!!!  nice find indeed


----------



## Leo'sgirl (Jun 12, 2008)

WOW! Ditto what Mr Sam said - loved the photos - thankyou! The gorse on our farm is flowering too... Down Under! Ciao!


----------



## spacepunk (Jun 12, 2008)

Cheers for the advice Alir147. I will be with Smellycat( who should really be called ScaredyCat), so will be extra careful.


----------



## OSPA (Jun 12, 2008)

I agree with Foxylady, good find! They sure dont make em like that anymore. I might take a trip up there myself!


----------



## spacepunk (Jun 12, 2008)

The way in is, as Alir147 warned, well dodgy.
My pictures are very similiar to Alirs, so will maybe post them later.
Everything is covered in Guano and I felt a bit sick afterwards.


----------



## wolfism (Jun 15, 2008)

Excellent Ali – I'd forgotten all about The Elms. Things have changed a bit since the last time I had a look … more holes in the floor … but I hope you don't mind me adding a few pics, rather than sticking up a separate thread.


----------



## mrsbriggs36 (Sep 25, 2008)

hello i was just wondering if you knew anymore information about this place?


----------



## escortmad79 (Sep 25, 2008)

Wow what an amazing place


----------



## wolfism (Sep 26, 2008)

mrsbriggs36 said:


> hello i was just wondering if you knew anymore information about this place?


It's an old mansion, originally built by a dynasty of Arbroath linen weavers, which later became a home for missionaries' children, then finally it was a council-run home. It's been derelict for many years, and the owner is an absentee ...


----------



## Alir147 (Sep 26, 2008)

and it's got the most f*ing scary floors on the planet. there's no way out if you fall down in to _those_ basements! Don't think Il be making a return visit!


----------



## mrsbriggs36 (Sep 26, 2008)

do we know anymore about the owner or what the future plans r?


----------



## wolfism (Sep 26, 2008)

There's more info here – or you could contact Angus Council planning dept. if you're keen to find out more. Have you visited it yourself … do you have any photos you'd like to share?


----------



## spacepunk (Sep 27, 2008)

I know, it's a leap of faith, man.


----------

